
Spot the Surveillance: A VR Experience for Keeping an Eye on Big Brother - Sami_Lehtinen
https://www.eff.org/pages/spot-surveillance-vr-experience-keeping-eye-big-brother
======
NPChar
Anyone getting this to work? white overlay on black. webvr...

